# My favorite ebike application



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The bike isn’t the only “E”-thing in this photo — there’s an electric chainsaw inside that wooden box. With this setup, I can get all these tools many miles into the backcountry and get stuff done that might otherwise be ignored / left undone. 
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

The first "ebike" I ever saw was one of the tool manufacturer's with tiny little wheels and it ran off of a drill motor and drill battery.

Nice set-up.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

NGL, thought you had two swords stuck in the box point down, and was asking myself, what the 🦆?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

wschruba said:


> NGL, thought you had two swords stuck in the box point down, and was asking myself, what the 🦆?


LOL that’s my long handle lopper— best evar!
That lopper and my razor sharp Pulaski are probably my most used — and favorite — trailwork tools.
=sParty


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Many people make their own electric tools. Some even use electric tools to make their own ebike, tread mills, alternators, e-chain saws, e-drills, e-circularsaws.
Was never my cup of tea, except using e-tools batteries for my ebike LOLOLOLOL I wasn't into EV batteries at that time, those H.D. ECO or EGO e-tool batteries looked cool, the green ones.


----------

